

What's Wrong with Jeremy Seifert's OMG GMO - vsbuffalo
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/09/whats-wrong-with-jeremy-seiferts-omg-gmo.html

======
ballard
Wow. The documentary comes off as a well-intentioned piece of shit. The claims
are pretty damning as to how poorly researched this pitiful excuse for a
documentary is.

Sadly, this package of pathos appeals (ie kid in a hazard suit) obviously lack
logos and ethos, yet more than a few ignorant people may still lap this up
because it reinforces their pre-existing biases.

Exposing real problems of the world to the collective psyche seems like a
better use of time.

